# what type of coat does my cockapoo have?



## lexilu (Jun 26, 2008)

I am the proud mom of a 1 year old cockapoo and I'm brand new to this forum. I have been reading it for months now and have gained alot of information about grooming and equipment and have twice now attempted to groom my baby myself. And Yes -it is harder than I thought, but still well worth it. 

My question is about her coat type - since she is not a 'breed', how do I determine what coat type she has. I have never had a cocker,so I can't say that her coat is like that or not. I have had poodles, and she isn't curly like that either. She is more straight than wavy (fur looks like a poodle with a puppy cut), and I can tell you that her fur itches me like crazy when I clip her. I would like to be able to identify her coat type because everytime I look to buy brushes or even shampoo's it tells me the breed types it's good for. I have been considering the petedge flexible brushes (those knockoffs) but I don't know what color (or size) to buy? I have a grayhound type comb and a Safari Soft slicker brush. I am not sure if I am using the right brush on her, or if I am damaging her fur. Any suggestions would be so helpful. Thank you!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Without see a picture of her, its really hard to speculate what type her coat is. Like you said, mixed breeds can have coats like either parent, a mix of the two, or something that doesn't really match either. Do you have any photos you can post of her? You really can't go wrong with a slicker..and don't read too much into all that "for soft coats, for curly coats," etc..its just marketing..a nice firm slicker will work well on most any long haired coat type.


----------

